# Nice ,sweet and easy breakfast dish.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I wanted something sweet and baked fresh so. 3 cups of all purpose flour ,1 yeast pack (instant yeast),1/4 sugar ,1 teasp of salt, if butter is salty ,no salt ,1 cup of warm milk ,1/2 stick of butter melted in the milk,1 egg .All to the food processor for a nice quick soft dough. In a floured surface roll it to a 12x14 rectangle brush a little butter and spread some jelly or jam or for something special and tasty almond paste with sugar and lemon rind .Roll it tight on the long side and cut into 8-10 pieces .Place them on a parchment line baking dish and let them rise in a cold oven for at least an hour, the more the lighter your baked goods become. Take out of oven and pre-heat on high for 15 minutes then baked at 350* 15-20 minutes or till golden .I didn't brush them with egg wash but it can be done I just sprinkle some crush walnuts on top .Whatever filling you like you can use ,I even spread cream cheese and cooked apples with plenty of cinnamon .You can used cake flour for a lighter dough also and more sugar if you like but the filling is sweet .This just came out of the oven .The log can also be frozen for a later baked.







Ps.I forgot the icing folks. 1/2 cup powder sugar ,little of milk and lemon extract or lemon rind and juice ,it really makes this shine.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks delicious. But you probably eat more carbs in your first 2 bites of breakfast than I do in a 24 hour period.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Looks delicious. But you probably eat more carbs in your first 2 bites of breakfast than I do in a 24 hour period.


Boy, you got THAT right!! Good grief...a couple of those things must be 1500 calories!! Sure do look good, though. If RTG can't get much else right, he's one hell of a baker/cook! If the competition wasn't so bad in Miami, I'd say hge oughtta start a small cafe! If he EVER GETS OUT of Miami, that would be a good thing for him to consider...the guy CAN bake/cook!! :2thumb:


----------

